# Attention Topsailers: Tropical Storm Barry



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

WTNT32 KNHC 012035
TCPAT2
BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM BARRY ADVISORY NUMBER 1
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL022007
500 PM EDT FRI JUN 01 2007

...TROPICAL STORM BARRY FORMS IN THE GULF OF MEXICO...

AT 5 PM EDT...2100 UTC... A TROPICAL STORM WARNING HAS BEEN ISSUED
FOR THE WEST COAST OF FLORIDA FROM BONITA BEACH NORTHWARD TO KEATON
BEACH...AND A TROPICAL STORM WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FROM NORTH OF
KEATON BEACH TO ST. MARKS. A TROPICAL STORM WARNING MEANS THAT
TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED WITHIN THE WARNING AREA
WITHIN THE NEXT 24 HOURS AND A TROPICAL STORM WATCH MEANS THAT
TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE POSSIBLE WITHIN THE WATCH
AREA...GENERALLY WITHIN 36 HOURS.

Good news is that is looks like it will be gone by this weekend, but it's a bit unnerving that we have a tropical storm on the 1st day of hurricane season.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

We had a similar scenario last year and we did get some wind, but no real storm.
Dave


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I know it's hard to believe, but we Floridians welcome TS Barry with open arms! We have had little rain for weeks.

Lake Okeechobee is at an all time low. The lakes and ponds around here are at least 18-20 inches lower than normal. There are many fires still smoldering. TS Barry will help all of these problems.

I have a ton of things to do to get ready for Topsail, so the rain doesn't help me there. But I'll put up with the inconvience for this very helpful rain.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

It was the topic of conversation last year and we kept a close eye on it but it never came close.,....


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Like Dan, we were happy to see the rain. I think the official total for Palm Beach county was over 7 inches of rain. All the land around here was nothing but tinder boxes. I hate to say it, but we need a few more of those Tropical storms.


----------

